# How much are you paying for late (6Mo.) castrations?



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I just paid $99.00 (I usually expect to pay 90-150.00) which I thought was reasonable but another rancher said he paid $25.00 in Palo Cedro, CA. Now I'm wondering if I should be traveling for the cheaper rates. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't you still just band them then? IIRC, if the sack fits, band it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Vet prices are going to vary. Probably to call around and see what they would charge. You can just band them if they would still fit in the bander.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you'll find the $25 version to be without anesthetic. Not sure I'd want to do that. Plus you'll need antibiotics to prevent infection. Can't imagine any of that will happen. My vet sewed my boys up. I bet the $25 version will leave the sac hanging. That's the way they do livestock. But they are playing the odds of cost vs outcome. No emotional attachment.if you place more value on your boys than their monitory worth, I'd go the $100 route.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatylisa said:


> I just paid $99.00 (I usually expect to pay 90-150.00) which I thought was reasonable but another rancher said he paid $25.00 in Palo Cedro, CA. Now I'm wondering if I should be traveling for the cheaper rates.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't understand why you would pay anything for a late banding. A shot of banamine and tetanus antitoxin, a callicrete bander (a california bander might be able to do the same thing - I'm not sure), and you're good to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, California banders will do it just fine. At 6 months, a regular calf bander would fit as well.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

our vet charged me $35 with anesthesia and all. He did tell me about the danger of tetanus, this is why I'd rather spend the $35 to make sure there will be no complications from trying to do it myself. 
PS. I am still new at this...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ana, sounds like you have found a vet just like mine! Mine isn't expensive at all and he's good about doing what needs to be done. I've found that others aren't nearly so lucky. And prices vary a LOT depending what State you are in and even from town to town. My vet charged me $25 for an after hours farm visit....the vet in the next town over charges $100. 

For the orignal poster....call around. Just keep in mind that if you have to travel very far for a cheaper vet, you need to add gas money to that cost....and your time in travel. Sometimes there is a payoff in just paying the higher price.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

The price of having your goat castrated is only one of the many things you need to consider. Most of the time you get what you pay for. I would never try to castrate a goat of this age myself. I would want a knowledgeable veterinarian to do it with the proper tools, anesthetic, antibiotics and vaccinations. Think of the time and money you have invested in this goat to this point to work toward having a good packgoat. What is your ultimate goal - a healthy, productive packgoat that will serve you and be a companion for many years to come.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Our vet happens to be a friend and neighbor, so she surgically castrated our 3 month old Nubian for free. I am not too far from you!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Yep, California banders will do it just fine. At 6 months, a regular calf bander would fit as well.


The big one might, the smaller one won't.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, the bigger tri-bander.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

My two new additions were wethered at three years old and have been for about three months. They were banded somehow by the same vet I use. They still smell "bucky" but are mellowing nicely. I need to get in contact with her to get my 8 month old buckling taken care of so I will ask how is best to do that age and post the info.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Taffy said:


> The price of having your goat castrated is only one of the many things you need to consider. Most of the time you get what you pay for. I would never try to castrate a goat of this age myself. I would want a knowledgeable veterinarian to do it with the proper tools, anesthetic, antibiotics and vaccinations. Think of the time and money you have invested in this goat to this point to work toward having a good packgoat. What is your ultimate goal - a healthy, productive packgoat that will serve you and be a companion for many years to come.


To each their own, but I'm not about to pay a vet - or anyone else for that matter - for something I can safely and effectively do myself.


----------

